

MergePDF – Free online tool to merge PDFs and Images into a single PDF - merah
http://mergepdf.online/

======
natch
For anyone interesting in building such a service or doing it themselves on
the command line, just use ImageMagick. Example command:

    
    
        convert file1.jpg file2.jpg file3.jpg output.pdf

